# Hardwood Elgato Stream Deck stand



## Mike Marino (Dec 17, 2020)

Came across someone making custom wood stands/frames for the Stream Deck with a choice of some different wood types:





__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





I don't have a Stream Deck (yet!) but I always enjoy these little custom finishes in the studio space.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 17, 2020)

Ordered ... but if you are USA be prepared to pay double with shipping.


----------

